# NYC/NJ Cycling club advise



## Bron (Jan 26, 2014)

*I'm looking to join my first cycling club. I did my research on a few popular ones and i've read all about pros/cons but they're coming from a perspective of different type of riders. What I'm hoping to get out of this, is to get an opinion from people who has first hand experience with their respective clubs and hopefully make a suggestion based on my background and goals.*

*Background*:
I'm VERY COMPETITIVE person. I'm mainly a swimmer and i've gone around the world to compete so i do have what it takes to compete at the top level. The reason I'm saying this is because although i'm a relatively new to cycling, i have an intent to compete at a high level, so progression to me is very important. Ultimately, i want to be a triathlete.

I'm an accountant which means long hours at the office. So i can only ride on the weekends.

I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on clubs right now as my schedule will only let me train on the weekends, especially i'm just trying to get my foot on the door. (I know this is a bit contradicting to my goals of being competitive but it is what it is). I'm also in that phase where every dollar the i spend right now, i'm always thinking "hey i could save that towards a new set of wheels" (the past 3 months the only clothes i bought are for cycling).

My first road bike was a CAAD8 (bought Nov 2013), i didn't want to invest a lot of money on the bike since i wasn't sure if i was really gonna get into it. When i realized that i loved cycling, i sold the bike after 2 months and bought a CAAD10. (I was really gunning for the Evo but my friend at the LBS convinced me that this will give me more bang for the buck, at least for my current level)

My first real ride with my CAAD8 I road 47 miles at an average speed of 16mph, with elevation of 1,500 feet. Which i thought was not so bad for my first time. Had a several other rides after that (this all during this winter time) with about little better results. I've probably had 6 rides that are longer than 10 miles right now, mostly because of weather.

I've only ridden solo so far so definitely i want to learn how to ride in groups and i would really like to meet people who are really into the sport. I go to my LBS (Sid's) even though i don't plan to buy anything just to talk to the guys there about bikes, thats how addicted i am.

I maintain two residence, Elmhurst NY (where i mostly stay) and Maywood NJ.

At the end of this season my goal is to compete severals times at CAT 5 or 4 races.

Thank you for taking your time reading and giving me feed back.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

It sounds like you would be better served by joining a "team" rather than a "club". A team would typically provide training rides while a club would be more recreational.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Maywood is a bit far but the Mapso Tri club out of Maplewood is excellent.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Cyclesport in Park Ridge,NJ sponsors a team. 
So does Ridgewood Cycle in Ridgewood, NJ. 
I think Tenafly Cycle does too.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

BTCNJ when you're in Maywood. They have a very robust group ride schedule and good diversity of riding ability.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm.... makes me think now, I used to live in Jackson Heights NY, and used to work at CIGI bikes out in flushing (there's 2 stores one in Flushing, the other in Jackson Heights now). Can't recall any clubs, but you should stop by and ask them if there is anything locally in Queens. I know Manhattan may offer you some more options, but normally they are affiliated to a bike store to some degree (sponsorship, store has a team, etc). 
Beyond those suggestions, I'd say look for a local bike forum, I now reside in Las Vegas, and we have a rather large group here, and it's nice to go out in groups.

But.... I'm a loner!... LOL, riding solo, and pushing myself past my last limit is enough motivation for me.


----------



## Bron (Jan 26, 2014)

I decided to join NYCC to get some experience in group riding. Its only 30 dollars so if i grow the club quickly it won't be too much of loss in investment. Anyone have experience with them?

Im also looking into more race serious type of clubs. Kissena cycling club looks promising but i cannot find anymore information about them.

Oh and triangle cycling


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

NYCC is one of the largest clubs in the area. I am not a member (I live in Westchester County) but it is very highly regarded. If it is anything like my club there will be rides at all levels from beginner to racer. For $30 you can't go wrong. 

Judging by the name I would guess Kissena is probably in Queens. May be too much of a schlep for you.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

I joined NYCC this year and the SIG series of rides so that I can learn group skills. All for $30. Seats are limited and they go quickly. 

The 2014 SIG & STS | NYCC.org


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

You should join the Century Road Club Assoc (crca.net) in NYC. Their whole mission is to develop racing and offer free coaching. They hold club only races to help you get started and you can later start racing in the series in Central Park. It is truly a great place to learn how to race.


----------

